# Parcels by post



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Bit of a stupid question and, having been here nearly 3 months, I should know by now. I desperately need to order some printer cartridges on-line (cheaper) and I guess they would be despatched by post. I live in an apartment and obviously have a tiny letterbox in the main hallway. How do parcels get delivered? Are they just left there for anyone to pick up, does the postman buzz my apartment to collect from him or do they have to be collected from a main Correos? 

There, I know you're all thinking how dense I am!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rospapergirl said:


> Bit of a stupid question and, having been here nearly 3 months, I should know by now. I desperately need to order some printer cartridges on-line (cheaper) and I guess they would be despatched by post. I live in an apartment and obviously have a tiny letterbox in the main hallway. How do parcels get delivered? Are they just left there for anyone to pick up, does the postman buzz my apartment to collect from him or do they have to be collected from a main Correos?
> 
> There, I know you're all thinking how dense I am!!



In my area, they put a notification card in your letterbox telling you that you have a parcel and where to go to collect it..... all written in Spanish!! LOL

Jo


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 19, 2010)

Well there is a new company operating in the Alpujarra area which is setting up Service Points for dwellers of cortijos who do not have deliverable addresses, I think the same system should be set up for those not being at home to accept a delivery and simply collect your parcel from the Service Point.
I have had this problem many times and it is so frustrating.... I once chased a delivery van driving at about 70 miles an hour because he rung my bell once and then shot off.... GGGrrrr
Maybe this company has similar system in your area...
it is as far as I remember uk-spain-low-cost-couriers think it was com address but not sure...
Good luck with your delivery...
Joe


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

rospapergirl said:


> Bit of a stupid question and, having been here nearly 3 months, I should know by now. I desperately need to order some printer cartridges on-line (cheaper) and I guess they would be despatched by post. I live in an apartment and obviously have a tiny letterbox in the main hallway. How do parcels get delivered? Are they just left there for anyone to pick up, does the postman buzz my apartment to collect from him or do they have to be collected from a main Correos?
> 
> There, I know you're all thinking how dense I am!!


Aye, just what Jo said, a notification slip in your letterbox then you leg it down to your local post office (take some I.D. of course) and get yer parcel....easy-peasy

And no, we're not thinking how dense you are......... we were the same:yo:



Doggy


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Beware Correos. In my experience you are not dealing with the UK post office. Any international courrier lane: will give you some level of service and security. 

Or better still have your parcel posted 'collect at depot' of an internation courrier. Don't know how many cartridges but I imagine it might be of not forgettable value and a few miles to pick it up guarantees success.

Having said that I buy my cartridges at the local shop. Extra cost more than repaid by their helpful service. Those guys repair things that in the UK would go straight in the bin


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rospapergirl said:


> Bit of a stupid question and, having been here nearly 3 months, I should know by now. I desperately need to order some printer cartridges on-line (cheaper) and I guess they would be despatched by post. I live in an apartment and obviously have a tiny letterbox in the main hallway. How do parcels get delivered? Are they just left there for anyone to pick up, does the postman buzz my apartment to collect from him or do they have to be collected from a main Correos?
> 
> There, I know you're all thinking how dense I am!!


Not a dense question at all!
What they usually do in my area is come with the parcel, buzz to see if you're in - normally just yelling *cartero* when you answer, and if you're not in they leave the note. If you're in you may or may not have to sign for it depending on the size, and how it's been sent etc, but if you have to sign you'll need ID.
Sometimes the postman/ woman doesn't have enough room, or the parcel's too big for them to bring (my postwoman comes on a scooter) so they automatically leave you the note.


----------

